# wellbutrin after hives, rash



## citygirl89 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

In 2012 I was on wellbutrin xl 150mg for two weeks when I popped up with a really bad allergic reaction, including full-body hives, chest pain and rash that lasted for days. I was quite annoyed and disheartened since it was the first antidepressant that worked the way I hoped, without weight gain or sexual side effects.

My new pdoc wants to try it again, at a dosage of 75 mg. I feel this is pretty dumb, and was a bit shocked he'd prescribe something I had a near-death reaction to in the past "just to see." He said if I feel signs of allergic reaction to stop immediately and we'll try something else.

Is it possible that on the lower dose I will not have the same reaction? I'm quite afraid to even put one pill in my mouth, but he seems to think I will not have the reaction again. Thanks!


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I had welbutrin at the lowest dose and didn't have any reactions compared to being on SSRI which make me very sick.
So my doc raised it so it could actually start to work and it made my eczema worse and I got breakouts all over, so she was like "lets lower it again".
I said no and please find me something else to try.

It is possible it might not make you have a reaction, but would it work for what you really need it too? It's best just be stern with your doc and ask for something else.
gl to ya


----------



## maggie06 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, I have been on Wellbutrin SR 150 1x/day for about 6 months. I had also taken it about 16 years ago for about 6 months. Last month, I noticed that shortly after taking my pill, my eyes seemed to go out of focus and when standing I was swaying. My dr. said I had developed side effects. I weened down to 50mg 1x/day and it seems to be ok as long as I have something to eat with it. Has anyone else ever had this experience of suddenly developing side effects to a medication after having been on it for awhile? 
I am thinking of going back on Paxil because I know it works, but I had gained 40lbs while taking it.


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe this is off topic but I have had similar issues with sam-e. After taking it for a few days I would develop itching in certain parts mainly arms and legs ( tried different brands, maybe it was the tablet ???) and it affected my breathing a tad bit this was at 200 mg. I say this to say that I have asthma and season allergies. Sam-e made me feel the way I feel in the spring time... So even at a lower dose could I even take sam-e in the spring? Wouldn't that be double trouble.. Just a thought. If Welbrutin may be affecting your body in the same way another allergen can, when and if that allergen is present, it would be even worse.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

citygirl89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In 2012 I was on wellbutrin xl 150mg for two weeks when I popped up with a really bad allergic reaction, including full-body hives, chest pain and rash that lasted for days. I was quite annoyed and disheartened since it was the first antidepressant that worked the way I hoped, without weight gain or sexual side effects.
> 
> Is it possible that on the lower dose I will not have the same reaction? I'm quite afraid to even put one pill in my mouth, but he seems to think I will not have the reaction again. Thanks!


I had the same reaction also some 2 weeks in. Called the clinic and they like "STOP AT ONCE" (im not one who normally calls and complains about sideeffects)... Luckily i had some Anti-Histamins that help with the rash and itching... 
I actually sugested/asked that how about we continue and add alot of Anti-Histamines, cause i also felt some possetive effect from it... But understandable they didnt want that.

Please respond back if you go on 75mg and or if youre getting a allergic reaction then to.


----------



## citygirl89 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all! I have the lower dose pills and am really hesitant to start them, but will likely start tomorrow and just hope for the best.


----------



## citygirl89 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I was on wellbutrin for a few days, instantly noticed I was itchy, then last night broke into hives.. luckily it was not that bad, I took some benadryl and went to sleep, and did not take it this morning. The hives are gone. Really bummed.

Thinking of trying strattera in place of wellbutrin, has anyone done this?


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been on the generic Wellbrutin Sr for three days at 100mg a day. I noticed itching the first day and one bump ( similar to a mosquito bite formed on my arm.) The next day less itching occurred. I'm afraid it'll get worse. I have allergies and asthma so I'm going to play it close.

But is very early. My speech is also all over the place.


----------



## citygirl89 (Oct 22, 2012)

@chicagochuck I would be careful, both times on this mine started out as some general itchiness, a little redness here and there, and turned into full-blown hives. Just keep an eye on it.

If you experience chest tightness/pain as I did the first time, stop immediately. I did not and had a close to death reaction.. and would never take my chances like that again.


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

citygirl89 said:


> @chicagochuck I would be careful, both times on this mine started out as some general itchiness, a little redness here and there, and turned into full-blown hives. Just keep an eye on it.
> 
> If you experience chest tightness/pain as I did the first time, stop immediately. I did not and had a close to death reaction.. and would never take my chances like that again.


 Thanks. I'll definitely keep those things in mind.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

citygirl89 said:


> So I was on wellbutrin for a few days, instantly noticed I was itchy, then last night broke into hives.. luckily it was not that bad, I took some benadryl and went to sleep, and did not take it this morning. The hives are gone. Really bummed.


Intressting, im gonna assume that would happen to me if i tried it again to, so now i wont


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

citygirl, Wellbutrin as a monotherapy (just taken by itself) has a low probability of deafeating your SA if that's what you're taking it for. It's junk.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Just a thought - it's possible that you are getting hives from the extended-release coating.

I got itchiness on the XL version but not SR. Luckily the SR version is just as good!


----------



## citygirl89 (Oct 22, 2012)

@giftofGABA yeah, I do know that, but it seems to work great for boosting my motivation and giving energy and also with binge eating, that I struggle with esp. when I'm depressed. Was going to try and augment it eventually if I still struggled with anxiety.

@caedmon that is interesting. The one I was just on was an instant release, and the XL also gave me the hives. Not sure if I want to try SR but if I get really desperate I might consider it.


----------

